
One Man’s HTML5 Developer Workflow - ukdm
http://blog.elemdage.com/technology/one-mans-html5-developer-workflow
======
djtriptych
Author on vim:

"MacVim: it’s Vim, need I say more? Actually, I do need to say more: I hate,
hate, hate, hate, hate Vim – did I mention that I hate it? I just don’t get
how anyone could like the antiquated Unix-originating Vim with it’s stupid
modes, over any of the other options that are out there. Emacs was waaay
better than Vim back in the day; nano is better than Vim now; and they both
pale in comparison to Sublime, and the other feature rich editors listed here;
and yet, excellent coders, such as Thomas Fuchs use this editor — like I said,
I don’t get it"

Spoken like a man who has spent less than 10 minutes with it. vim rewards the
patient practitioner with an unbeatable mind-editor connection over time, and
self-reinforces universally good skills to have like touch-typing.

Still thankful for my mentor as a Google intern who told me on day 1: "learn
python, learn vim."

Anyway, point is ACTA sucks.

~~~
chetan51
I can't imagine anyone who's spent 3+ months in Vim and hates it. It's become
an extension of my fingers now, and I'm unbearably slow editing text without
it.

I can't wait for Sublime Text 2 to have a fully developed Vintage mode so I
can switch to the superior UI. But in terms of key bindings + modes, Vim is
irreplaceable.

~~~
CJefferson
The problem is that I can't move everything I do over to vim. I can only seem
to hard-wire one set of key shortcuts into my fingers, so when I've used vim
for a while I keep mis-pressing when using Apple Mail, and when I've been
eclipsing for a while (because I was working on a project which is already
fully eclipsed up), I go back to vim and my fingers keep pressing cmd+z,x,c,v.

My suspicions as to why some people love vim, while I don't is:

1) They work in an environment where they can go 100% vim.

2) They find it easy to switch between two different sets of keys, without
half an hour or so of mis-pressings.

~~~
X-Istence
I switch between different apps without any major pains, one thing I have
noticed though is that I tend to use Cmd + x, c, v within MacVim anyway.

Yes, I know it is bad, but it lets me get work done quickly and efficiently
and thus I really don't care what the purists say.

Maybe that is the key to success, don't let the purists say that you shouldn't
do it, just do what feels natural and eventually it will help you get faster
anyway.

------
MatthewPhillips
Unfortunately this isn't really an article about workflow; it's an article
about the author's favorite tools. I agree with the premise that more needs to
be written about web development workflow, I just don't find this to be
engaging in that.

~~~
Deinumite
Agreed, I saw the windows bashing and became kind of wary of the whole
article, as soon as I saw the vim / emacs debate brought up I just closed the
tab.

------
EwanG
Does anyone have an equivalent workflow example for Windows? I get (git) the
use of PhoneGap and GitHub, but the pieces before that which are local I keep
playing with and haven't found anything I'm really happy with yet. Figure I'm
not the only person still on Windows...

Additionally, I would be REAL interested to see if anyone has come up with a
workable toolkit for doing this on an iPad or Android tablet? Not SSHing into
a remote server but actually working locally.

~~~
ineedtosleep
Locally, the only solutions I found revolved around WAMP/XAMPP. It does well
until you need to customize how your web server and modules work.

Aside from that, I've been experimenting with a VM of Archlinux running on
Windows and connecting to the Arch web server. So far it's decent and better
than WAMP/XAMPP, but it does require a bit more work.

------
gexla
I just don't see anything beating out Vim. A good Emacs user might be able to
get close, and get's a lot of other benefits, but I think Vim has editing
nailed for the keyboard. We will need a completely different interface for
something to unseat Vim.

Vintage mode in Sublime does add some Vim key bindings, but that doesn't get
you Vim. It probably get's enough to satisfy someone who isn't very deep into
Vim, but it will never get so far as the users who think in Vim. Also, I'm not
sure that you can do everything in Sublime using only the keyboard, once you
have to start messing with the mouse then you aren't doing things the Vim way
anymore.

Vim mode in Emacs (using Evil) is far better for me than Vim mode in Sublime.

I have never understood the "looks" argument against Vim. It's text, it
doesn't need to be pretty.

You will see a lot of people say they are impressed with Sublime. I usually
see that in response to people asking about editors other than Vim or Emacs.
Others who ask aren't the people who are willing to put in the time to learn
Emacs and Vim. I would agree with this, take away Vim and Emacs and Sublime is
probably what I would be using.

Emacs and Vim are open source, Sublime is not. Need I say more?

------
iusable
Thanks for sharing this. Interesting thing to note - you
prototype/create_mockups in Keynote :)

------
Johnyma22
I wonder how he tests for IE related issues

